# Housebreak problem?



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I wouldn't just let him go out on his own to pee. Take him out on a leash. If he doesn't go within 5 minutes, back into the crate he goes for 1/2 hour, then try again. Get him on a strict schedule.

Edited to add: In general he'll need to go out after meals, upon waking, after an active playtime, and after time spent in crate.


----------



## Shipper (May 14, 2010)

I walk with him when I let him out (no lease) or he would stand in front of the door until he blew up from not going. I am always alert to all the times you mention above, but for some reason he doesn't view the door as the way to get outside to do his jobs.
The no warning is what gets me. He could walk around my chair; and, without breaking stride, pee behind the chair. He pees on the "hardwood" floors which don't even faintly resemble the grass he uses outside. At least it made more sense when he used the carpet. I'm sure I'll get flamed but I really believe in rubbing their nose in it and scolding them-seems to have gotten him away from the carpet at least.
I'm sure that in a year or so he will be housebroken, but I want to at least get him to associate the door as the way to get outside when he needs to go. hwell:


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Would you rub a baby's nose in their pee? That is what you are doing. She is just a baby. And why don't you use a leash?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Go outside with him when he pees, maybe he likes being outside and he doesn't want to come in so he holds it while he's out there? After he does go potty outside, play with him for a bit so that he doesn't associate peeing with having to go inside.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You do need to leash him while inside and out until this breaks. I also agree that using the crate for me has been the best for housebreaking. Never allow the dog free roam of the house until they show progress - the more room they have the more likely they pee. Boundries need set and you have to stick to them. I have potty trained many dogs over the years and my last3 were all crate trained. The rest were not - for me it was a way better and quicker outcome. 

I agree when they pee, note it that is a no and right after - pick the dog up and take it outside to the "potty" area. 

Rubbing their face in it.....I see no point, you just have to clean the face afterwards, giving attention that that the dog should not have after peeing on the floor....


----------



## Shipper (May 14, 2010)

Searcher said:


> Would you rub a baby's nose in their pee? That is what you are doing. She is just a baby. And why don't you use a leash?


Did you even read my posts? In the case of a baby I would just keep changing diapers-what the H*ll has that got to do with a almost 6 month old puppy?
We had to board the puppy for 5 days while we took a trip where dogs were not allowed. We boarded with my friend who is a VETERINARIAN. It seems that after 5 days that the puppies bladder got mis-adjusted because he was in a cage.
Why should I use a lease in my own backyard when the the puppy will squat on command and do his job. If a lease is the magic answer then explain it instead of criticizing me for rubbing his nose in it.


----------



## Shipper (May 14, 2010)

Olie,
Thank you for your helpful comment. I was mad when I rubbed his nose in his pee, but the mess was much harder to clean up than the little bit of pee on his nose. I do it to relate to his mistake because it seems if you scold him without a reference, it's a waste of effort.
But of course I could be wrong and that's why I asked for advise. I do not believe that a puppy is the same as a baby as someone suggested. A 6 month old puppy is much further advanced than a baby of the same age and besides there is really no comparison.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just aquired this little 7 month old shih tzu. Totally unhousbroken! Thats why they gave her up...oh and that she might be pregnant, too.! Anyway, since she has been with me, I am like puppy boot camp compared to the little old lady she lived with...there she had NO RULES and FREE RUN of the house and big yard. Now she is in her cage ALOT, then goes out to the small fenced in area out front. IF she goes pe or poop, I make a HUGE PARTY out of it. We clap and squeal with delight. If she thinks its just playtime and does nothing or stands by the door, BACK IN YOUR CAGE. I have had her 2 weeks today. She is doing it totally outside. I am really strict with feeding times and I give her lots of exercise right before bed. ALSO she is very low dog on the totem pole. At her other house, she was queeen bee and ruled the house. NO MORE of that here. you will obey MY RULES now. I have never had to yell at her, spank her or yank her. Its all verbal....high pitched for happy goodness. LOW tones and angry voice for badness.


----------

